# Audi TT Mk1 Aftermarket Stereo Bose Harness Adapters ISO



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

I am tearing my hair out.

Please can someone who has done this mod help!

I have read numerous online reviews of what is needed, ive now ended up with like 8 harness adapters, 4 aerial adapters, 2 fascia plates and a lot of stress.

What do I need to make the conversion from a Mk1 Audi TT Convertible Bose Tape Player > Aftermarket Headunit (Pioneer).

It is the harness adapter that I am struggling with. I don't care how much it costs now.

If it helps, here are pictures of my headunit and wiring...





Thanks


----------



## woodencowboy (May 16, 2015)

Fear not, all is not lost.

Go to Halfords and get a Pc9 410 harness. This connects the cables on the right hand side of your photo. As for the connector on the left, well I haven't got a clue what they are, do you have in car handsfree phone Bluetooth??

This is what I did today. Take off the right hand panel where the fuses are in the cabin. Now take off the lower dash below the steering wheel. Now find fuse 10 (fuse chart above the fuses to help) take an appropriate size cable the cable coming out the back of fuse 10 and cut in to that. I used a connector block rated to the right volts and then covered in wrap to ensure no contact issues. Then take this new cable that you have and use it as the switched live that you will need. Remember to splice the cable that was originally going to fuse 10 in with your new one in the connector block.

The yellow wire on the Pc9 410 is for the memory of the head unit (stored radio stations etc) so the switched live is essential as otherwise you will find the radio will stay on when you take the key out of the ignition and this will kill your battery.

I'm not an auto electrician, so carry this out at your own risk, or take it to a car auto electrician.

Hope this helps, all info I found to do mine was on this site and its an incredible resource.

Edited to add, mine was a concert radio with bose speakers and amp. I see yours is a concert (although my one looks different but my car is a 2003) the bose speaker part is important as you need to take the blue wire from the back of your head unit and plug this in to the blue wire on the Pc9 410.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Rather than pickbacking another fuse, there are un-fused, switched and un-switched live on the busbar under the steering column. You will of course require an appropriately rated inline fuse if your stereo doesn't provide one.
Saves cutting/splicing into existing wires, provides the device with its own fuse, and is totally undo-able.
Correct harness is key as woodencowboy says.
Can't help with cables on left either - obviously some previous aftermarket mod. Phone or music prep. Best undone/removed assuming new HU provides these functions.


----------



## peter843 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi d3ymo,

Did you get this sorted. I am contemplating doing exact same thing on my Mk1.
I believe the Bose amp is somewhere in the back of the car, does it still work are all speakers working ok or did you end up having to bypass existing speaker wiring?
Which Pioneer unit did you choose ?

Any tips appreciated, will likely save me a lot of grief.


----------

